# police clearance certificate



## Sanjay000

Hi 
i m from nepal.I had worked in Abudhabi as a security guard in one of the security company.During my stay one day me and my 2 colleagues were involved in a fight.We were drunk as well.So police arrested us and we were sentenced 1month prison and 1000 AED fine.After completing punishment we were released and normally continued our work .There was no problem at all .Few months later i resigned because i need to come back nepal to solve some serious family matters.Again after 5-6 months i came to abudhabi in same job in another security company.I got my visa stamped of 2years, did my training and was waiting for PSBD examination after which they would issue security license.But suddenly company told me that i don't have police clearance to give the examination and ask me to sign the termination letter and send me back.Now i m in big trouble i have to come to abudhabi again bt i m afraid if they will send me back again.So any ideas from u experts would be of great help to me.


----------

